# How soon for pinkies?



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

I got the 6 rb's right now from 3" to 2". Do you think they could take a pinky yet? ( baby mouse )


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

Kamee said:


> I got the 6 rb's right now from 3" to 2". Do you think they could take a pinky yet? ( baby mouse )


 just give it a try....


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes i'm sure they will, Whats the worst that can happen they will take bits of it and leave the rest.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

should be no problem for them..pinkies are not that big they will probably gulp them in two bits.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen pinkie remains in a tank with 1-1,5" redbellies at my lfs, so I think your's would be up to the job!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Just don't feed them for a few days before you throw the pinkie in.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Just don't feed them for a few days before you throw the pinkie in.


 Don't do that.









Their first year is the most critical for growth. Juvs need to be fed daily.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Too small, try 5"


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i would wait it out a for a lil bit


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i would wait maybe a few months, jut to get them bigger and more aggressive towards food. as Serrapygo said the first year is critical in their growing so i would wait it out a little.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd say if you think they are ready, go for it!

Live and learn


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I fed my rbp's pinkies from day one! They were about 1.5"--2" long and they accepted them straight away. I give them a varyed diet now but they grew about 3.5" in a few months just on these. Just remove any uneaten bits cos they occansionly leave a little.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

pinkies are easy for the fish to eat, at least they were for mine. I started feeding mine pinkies when they were an inch or so... My problem now is that my P only wants to eat pinkies. he won't touch feeders, so i would say unless you want to spend a lot on feeding your fish, don't over do it...


----------

